# Advice re rat lump



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cookie rat has a lump, its growing and I think its not good, its roughly where her left breast would be if she was human and its the size of a large grape. I have rung around and found a vet who is confident and experienced in removing rat lumps and castrations etc. Im really scared about having it removed but I dont want to leave it to get huge so has anyone had experience with this kind of thing? I have a few worries:

a) How long will the recovery take?
b) Will she have to be alone during recovery?
c) What type of wound can I expect?
d) Is this likely/unlikely to come back?
e) Is there anything I can do to prevent reoccurance?
f) Am I doing the right thing putting her through this?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

How old is she?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> How old is she?


She is the 'male' I adopted from [email protected] (dont know if you remember) then I discovered she was a female, so if you can belive the age they told me shes just short of 13 months, so only a youngster really.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Based on her age and origin, I would probably have it removed and spay her at the same time to prevent further recurrence.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hugs*
It's a horrible feeling when you find a lump on one of your babies 

From my experience of having a lump removed from Smokey a year ago:

a) He was obviously sleepier than normal in the hours after his op, but was back to normal the next day.
b) I suppose it depends on the individual rats concerned, but I put Smokey straight back in with Bandit when I got him home and I was lucky in that neither of them bothered with his wound at all.
c) This is Smokey the day after his op. The wound was closed with dissolvable stitches and tissue glue.









d) Smokey did get another lump only 8 weeks after his op, but it was really tiny and has grown much more slowly. Even now nearly a year on it's still not as big as the original lump. However his lump was a cyst, whereas Cookies is most likely a mammary tumour, so I guess they're not really comparable.
e) Don't know about that, sorry.
f) Only you can decide that. I tend to think that if the rat is young and otherwise healthy then it's generally a good idea to remove lumps, especially if the lump is in a place where it will affect mobility. Also the bigger the lump gets the more difficult and risky the surgery to remove it becomes.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Would you consider a spay at the same time, as this apparently may reduce the hormone related lumps (although I haven't read too much about it yet), this is what I'm going to do if (god forbid) any more of my girls get mammary lumps
The recurrence of lumps in unspayed rats is quite unpredictable- within 3 weeks of Shadow having 4 removed another one was growing, but Bullseye had a lump removed in May 2009 & she is now very old & frail but remained lump free
I personally would get lumps removed if the rat is in good health, regardless of age, I haven't seen any complications in any of my girls that have had the ops


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Will the vet know if its a hormonal lump? Im worried about putting her through a longer op and longer recovery.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Will the vet know if its a hormonal lump? Im worried about putting her through a longer op and longer recovery.


They can do a biopsy, but you wouldn't get the result for a few weeks I don't think
A quick Google threw up this article, although I haven't read it in depth
the Rat Report


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> They can do a biopsy, but you wouldn't get the result for a few weeks I don't think
> A quick Google threw up this article, although I haven't read it in depth
> the Rat Report


Thanks hun, bit grim reading but it gives me more info for when I see the vet. Can they have Mammory tumours so far forward?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Will the vet know if its a hormonal lump? Im worried about putting her through a longer op and longer recovery.


That's a question only the vet will be able to answer hun, I think most hormonal lumps are considered 'benign' & are under the skin but easily palpable & detatched, Shadow had what the vet suspected was a malignant lump at the base of her tail near her privates & it was definitely more 'solid' & attatched to her than all the other mamm lumps the girls have had


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am sorry hun I can't offer any infomation but just want to send you and Cookie positive vibes!!

I didn't know speying would prevent mammary tumours!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Spaying pretty much cuts the chances of does getting mammary tumours from 99% to 1%, it's very effective, as proven by tons of rattie owners in the US where spaying rats is more common. I plan on getting my girls done when they're a bit bigger and I've got the money so they can move in with the boys, also because I'd rather do it now while they're fit and healthy rather than desperately chasing mammary tumour after tumour when they're older and operations are more risky.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Spaying pretty much cuts the chances of does getting mammary tumours from 99% to 1%, it's very effective, as proven by tons of rattie owners in the US where spaying rats is more common. I plan on getting my girls done when they're a bit bigger and I've got the money so they can move in with the boys, also because I'd rather do it now while they're fit and healthy rather than desperately chasing mammary tumour after tumour when they're older and operations are more risky.


Ooh interesting!!! Might get my lot done in a bit then!!! xx


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Spaying only cuts the chance of hormone driven lumps, not those which happen for other reasons.

Diet also plays a huge part in terms of preventing lumps, especially in does, I have had 1 with a mammary lump in my own rats within the past 3 years, and I own a lot of rats, so I would say it certainly works


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Spaying only cuts the chance of hormone driven lumps, not those which happen for other reasons.
> 
> Diet also plays a huge part in terms of preventing lumps, especially in does, I have had 1 with a mammary lump in my own rats within the past 3 years, and I own a lot of rats, so I would say it certainly works


What sort of things are crucisl in preventing them? Or just a good balanced diet?


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks hun, bit grim reading but it gives me more info for when I see the vet. Can they have Mammory tumours so far forward?


unlike humans, rats have mammary tissue all over the shop, so can get mammary tumours pretty much anywhere.

i would take her in to see your vets and see what they think and how much it'll cost.

good luck


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

owieprone said:


> unlike humans, rats have mammary tissue all over the shop, so can get mammary tumours pretty much anywhere.
> 
> i would take her in to see your vets and see what they think and how much it'll cost.
> 
> good luck


Shes booked in tomorrow morning, they are going to have a look at her and if its a tumour or needs removing they are going to do it, I mentioned to the nurse about the neuter at the same time and she said she wasnt sure if the vet would do them both together but the vet wasnt in to ask so I'll have to do it in the appointment. I already feel sick with worry about her, I just keep thinking about poor Nobby not making it through the op and shes not a big rat at all .


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

if he's an 'exotic' pet specialist you might be in luck. check if any of the vets are rat or small mammal specialists too. normally your vets will try to make sure the specialist see's your beasts but it's not always possible, as who does what so you can ask specifically for them or ask them if they know a vet in the area that does it (if they say no start phoning round and ask on here for folk close to you)

i'm sure he/she? will be fine though lumps aren't a great problem 90% of the time, its actually pretty rare for it to be cancer, so most likely just a lump or cyst, which generally (depending on placement) won't cause much problem until it's 1/2 tennis ball sized.

depending on where the lump is you might get lucky and get a de-tubing at the same time. you never know. 

fingerscrossed.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Hugs hun, I hope that she gets on okay at the vet. Once you've had a chance to speak to them you will hopefully have a better idea what will be best for poor little Cookie.


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

How did your appopintment go this morning??

I was a mess when i had to take my Angel to the vets due to a lump 

Hope you are both OK 

Happy THoughts comming your way :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Miss Bex, I couldnt stay to fill in the forms because I was trying so hard not to cry, I just had to leave, but shes awake now:thumbup:, it was a mammory tumour though, she wouldnt spey her as she said that once they are over about 6 months it makes very little difference to hormonal tumours, more importantly though I think it was because shes a very tiny rat and she said its a much longer op and therfor more risky. Now I need more advice on post op care, Ive looked after a neutered boy when I had Bitsy done so I imagine its pretty similar.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Again I have no idea really....except warmth!! But am glad she's awake and well. Am sorry it is a mammary tumour...so here's hoping nothing comes back!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Again I have no idea really....except warmth!! But am glad she's awake and well. Am sorry it is a mammary tumour...so here's hoping nothing comes back!


Thanks hun, if she does I will have to cross that bridge but fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks Miss Bex, I couldnt stay to fill in the forms because I was trying so hard not to cry, I just had to leave, but shes awake now:thumbup:, it was a mammory tumour though, she wouldnt spey her as she said that once they are over about 6 months it makes very little difference to hormonal tumours, more importantly though I think it was because shes a very tiny rat and she said its a much longer op and therfor more risky. Now I need more advice on post op care, Ive looked after a neutered boy when I had Bitsy done so I imagine its pretty similar.


I think its not that commonly done here but things are changing & hopefully more vets will be looking into it as an option in future
Post op care will be similar to what you did with Bitsy, keep her warm, check her wound daily & feed her lots of nutritious food


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well shes home, and it looks like a nice neat wound, she was hiding till I called her then she shot across the carrier and tried to climb out so I think she forgives me, she looks strangely lopsided now though. This is her post op, I will get a pic of her later when she wakes up to show you her now.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwh she's made it through the thick of it  Healing thoughts all the way now! Hope she gets some yummy supper for being a brave girl!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Argent said:


> Awwh she's made it through the thick of it  Healing thoughts all the way now! Hope she gets some yummy supper for being a brave girl!


Its spag bol for her for tea, I feel terrible keeping her on her own still but I think her sisters will groom the stitches right off her


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I know what you mean, I'd be worried about my own girls being rough when I get them spayed >.< Luckily they heal very very quickly, so she'll be back with them soon enough!


----------

